# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  MOnarCH – Multi-Robot Cognitive Systems Operating in Hospitals, Europe

## Airicist

monarch-fp7.eu

Project Coordinator - Joao Silva Sequeira

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Little Casper, a robot designed to help children suffering from cancer"

by Julian Lopez Gomez
March 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Little Robot Named Casper Befriends Kids With Terminal Illnesses"

by Ruth Reader
March 28, 2016

----------

